# Programming NCE switchit with roco



## DaveDude (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a roco lokmaus2 and a route controller and cannot seem to figure out how to change the nce decoder address, or even how to find it for proper programming. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

The short address should be in CV1. So put it on the programming track and read out CV1 and CV29 (a bit defines to use 2 or 4 digit addressing).
Did you download the NCE decoder manual?
Or looked in the Sticky at the top of this forum on CVs?

Last option is to do a decoder reset then the address will be 03.
http://www.dccwiki.com/Decoder_reset


----------



## DaveDude (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the NCE manual. The problem that I'm having is the address on my route controller is the factory prest 5 and 6 from the switch-it decoder a & b outputs respectively, but I am unable to find the address on my lokmaus to program the decoder to the desired address. I just ordered a NCE power pro plus so if anyone is looking for 2 Roco master stations and 3 lokmaus2 and 1 route controller, let me know


----------

